
First Prescription App for Substance Abuse Approved by FDA - fern12
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/devices/first-prescription-app-for-substance-abuse-approved-by-fda
======
vivekd
Jonathan Bricker makes an excellent point - since the app has no risks of side
effects why bother making it prescription only?

~~~
trhway
i guess making it prescription only would make insurance pay for it, thus the
app maker can charge something like say several hundred dollars instead of
$2.99 if it was an openly available app.

------
sulizilxia
The prescription-only aspect of this is really depressing to me. This is not
the road we should be going down.

------
axonic
So... Next, when I write a similar app now it will be classified as some kind
of "medical" app and be barred from distribution without a prescription and
the years of paying off the FDA for approval? To protect profits of Big Pharma
Apps huh? Is this where we're headed?

------
asimpletune
I wonder how much the app will cost

